# First sous vide



## Lwhkb (Jan 22, 2022)

So the Mrs bought me a much wanted sous vide machine. Went out and got a 3lb chuckie on sale for the maiden voyage. It sat at 135 for a little over 48 hours. Paired it with a keto Cheezy cauliflower & braised collards. I’ll take the win because the 12 year old loved the greens and pot liquor. Looking forward to more sous vide adventures!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 22, 2022)

Great looking grub, and brews.


----------



## DougE (Jan 22, 2022)

Dang, that looks delicious. I really need to jump on the sous vide train.


----------



## Lwhkb (Jan 22, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Great looking grub, and brews.


I'm pretty lucky to live in a great area for Nano Breweries and bigger breweries also. Hard to choose on a daily basis......


----------



## Lwhkb (Jan 22, 2022)

DougE said:


> Dang, that looks delicious. I really need to jump on the sous vide train.


I honestly couldn't recommend it more. It's so awesome. And I've only dipped my toe in the water.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 22, 2022)

Looks like a keeper. . .


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 22, 2022)

Looks great! Nicely done.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 22, 2022)

Nice! Looking like a nice maiden voyage to break it in! Awesome looking meal!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 22, 2022)

What until you try shrimp and also, carrots, of all things. Chicken breasts are unreal, too. Congratulations on the new acquisition.


----------



## forktender (Jan 23, 2022)

I love it, great job, but what's up with the "keto Cheezy cauliflower" backed with killer bier's?
I want too Keto with you!!!!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice lookin grub . I love the SV too .



Sven Svensson said:


> , carrots, of all things.


Try corn on the cobb if you haven't already .


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 23, 2022)

Great looking roast! I've wanted to try Souse Vide, but if I bring one more "gadget" into the kitchen it will split at the seams! 
Jim


----------



## Lwhkb (Jan 23, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Great looking roast! I've wanted to try Souse Vide, but if I bring one more "gadget" into the kitchen it will split at the seams!
> Jim


HA! Luckily my wife is the one who bought it for me!! Kitchen gadgets are okay here, it's when I start loading up the deck with the grills and smokers I am constantly bringing home.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 23, 2022)

Lwhkb
 Running outta cabinet space for storage. Think I need a bigger kitchen....Hmmm....how to work that by the wife?
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2022)

Looks Great Lwhkb !!
Chuckies are one of My favorite Sous Vide Meals !!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 23, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Nice lookin grub . I love the SV too .
> 
> 
> Try corn on the cobb if you haven't already .


I never would have thought about corn on the cob. But I never would have thought about carrots either  and they’re amazing. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm to lazy to cook something for 48 hours, maybe someday in the future, but not now. That certainly looks good enough, maybe it is time to at least start thinking about it 
My favorite in the sous vide is fish.  Wife won't use the sous vide,now I get to cook both meat and fish.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 23, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Lwhkb
> Running outta cabinet space for storage. Think I need a bigger kitchen....Hmmm....how to work that by the wife?
> Jim


Get that for sure, I only bought the cooker stick for the same reason.  I use a pot I already have a place for.  Makes it easier to request.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jan 27, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> I'm to lazy to cook something for 48 hours, maybe someday in the future, but not now. That certainly looks good enough, maybe it is time to at least start thinking about it
> My favorite in the sous vide is fish.  Wife won't use the sous vide,now I get to cook both meat and fish.


Wanna share some fish tips? Got some catfish steaks I need to cook.

Rick


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jan 27, 2022)

Lwhkb said:


> Paired it with a keto Cheezy cauliflower & braised collards. I’ll take the win because the 12 year old loved the greens and pot liquor.


Got a bag of greens in the fridge waiting patiently. Wanna share your recipe?

Rick


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> I'm to lazy to cook something for 48 hours, maybe someday in the future, but not now. That certainly looks good enough, maybe it is time to at least start thinking about it
> My favorite in the sous vide is fish.  Wife won't use the sous vide,now I get to cook both meat and fish.



I gotta tell you, only the SV works for 48 hours, We can stay lazy.
You are really missing out, until you put a Chuck Roast in an SV for 48 hours @ 131°. Comes out like a Big Juicy Med-Rare Prime Rib!!
Chucky 50 hours. 

Bear


----------



## slavikborisov (Jan 27, 2022)

looks amazing you did a great job!


----------



## Lwhkb (Jan 29, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> Got a bag of greens in the fridge waiting patiently. Wanna share your recipe?
> 
> Rick


Wish I had an actual recipe for you! Most things I cook I just kinda wing it. I used bacon, garlic, red pepper flakes and stock.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 29, 2022)

Looks fantastic! My wife makes great keto cheesy cauliflower and also a cauliflower ala vodka. Sous vide is surely an essential kitchen tool.


----------



## Lwhkb (Jan 29, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic! My wife makes great keto cheesy cauliflower and also a cauliflower ala vodka. Sous vide is surely an essential kitchen tool.


Mind blown!! Never thought about doing cauliflower in a vodka sauce!!! Vodka sauce is my kryptonite......


----------



## forktender (Jan 29, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Lwhkb
> Running outta cabinet space for storage. Think I need a bigger kitchen....Hmmm....how to work that by the wife?
> Jim


SV machines are small, th3y take up about as much room as a stick blender. Ànd you can just use a small 12 pack cooler às the cooking vessel.


----------

